
World's oldest string of yarn shows Neanderthals were smarter than we thought - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/09/world/oldest-yarn-neanderthals-scn/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Found in a cave in France. At least 40,000 years old. Previous oldest known
textile was 20,000 years old, from Israel.

